# RockShox MC3.R am Cube AMS Pro funktioniert nicht so wie er soll



## frisco (24. April 2006)

Hi!

Habe ähnliches schonmal ins Federungs-Forum geschrieben, dachte mir jetzt aber, daß es hier auch ganz gut passen würde:

Habe auf meinem Cube AMS Pro vorne eine Reba Race und hinten den MC3.R verbaut. Weiters verwende ich den Dual-Poploc-Hebel zum Aktivieren bzw. Deaktivieren des MotionControl beider Teile vom Lenker aus.

Zunächst zur Gabel:

Hier funktioniert Motion Control dermaßen gut, daß man sich den Poploc-Hebel eigentlich sparen könnte. Motion Control kann quasi immer angeschaltet sein. Beim Pedalieren bewegt sie sich absolut nicht. Wenn man Federweg braucht, ist sie jedoch voll zur Stelle. Absolute Sahne das Teil!!! Bei der Gabel lässt sich das Floodgate sehr fein über den Drehregler an der Gabelkrone einstellen, den mal insgesamt etwa 4 1/2 mal drehen kann.

Aber nun zum Dämpfer:

Motion Control ist hier quasi nicht vorhanden! Egal, wie ich das Floodgate einstelle: Bei aktiviertem Motion Control bleibt der Dämpfer fast vollständig blockiert und bewegt sich auch bei heftigsten Einschlägen fast gar nicht. Das ist kein Motion Control sondern Lockout! Auffällig ist, daß man hier den goldenen Drehregler für das Floodgate nur etwa eine Umdrehung drehen kann. Ist da bei meinem Dämpfer vielleicht etwas defekt oder funktioniert das bei diesen Dämpfern einfach nicht so wie vom Hersteller geplant?

By the way:
Ich verwende als Pumpe die Topeak Pocket Shock. Beim Abziehen der Pumpe entweicht scheinbar massig Luft. Komischerweise entweicht bei der Positivkammer der Reba wesentlich mehr Luft als bei der Negativkammer. Bedienfehler kann ich ausschließen. Was könnte da faul sein? Eine genaue Einstellung ist so nicht möglich.

Und noch was:
Leider habe ich die kleine Inbusschraube zur Befestigung des Poploc-Schalters am Lenker rundgedreht. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die wieder raus bekomme?

Danke und Grüße

frisco


----------



## frisco (24. April 2006)

Im Canyon-Forum hat jemand geschrieben, daß sein Floodgate-Einsteller 24 Klicks ermöglicht. Bei mir sind es nur fünf Klicks bzw. nichtmal eine ganze Umdrehung. Ist das die Ursache? Könnte jemand von euch mal bei seinem MC3.R nachsehen, wieviele Klicks bzw. Umdrehungen bei dem goldenen Floodgate-Einsteller möglich sind?

Danke und Grüße

frisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killbugs (24. April 2006)

Habe genau wie Du, auch nur 5 Klicks.
Mit welchem Druck fährst Du?
Die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung ist totaler Murks (bar/kg) , nimm lieber die englische (psi/pound). Ich fahre allerdings mit noch weniger Druck, damit ich überhaupt etwas merke.


----------



## frisco (24. April 2006)

Ich fahre mit etwa 60 psi (müssten 4,14 bar sein).

Du hast auch nur 5 klicks? Warum schreiben dann die Leute im Canyon-Forum von 24 Klicks?

Wie soll das ganze denn fein einstellbar sein bei fünf Klicks? An der Gabel kann ich stufenlos (!) den Regler fünfmal um seine Achse drehen. Funktioniert an der Gabel traumhaft.

Federt der Dämpfer bei Dir, wenn Du Poploc aktiviert hast und den Floodgate ganz offen? Bei mir federt da gar nichts.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Wuudi (24. April 2006)

@frisco:

Mein Pearl hat definitiv 24 Klicks und auch der MC3.3 scheint 24 Klicks zu haben.
Du hast aber einen MC3.*R* - Vielleicht ist dieser anders.


----------



## Killbugs (24. April 2006)

Wieviel wiegst Du denn?

Wenn ich Floodgate auf habe und PopLoc aktiv dann federt es minimal (muss mich aber schon ordentlich draufschmeissen).

Fein einstellen ist nicht. Allerdings wippt bei mir der Hinterbau auch nicht und wahrschenlich reichen die 5 Klicks auch aus. Ich werde den Druck nochmals senken und weiter probieren.

Gruss


----------



## frisco (24. April 2006)

Ich wiege 76 Kilo.

Also bei Dir das gleiche wie bei mir: Kein Motion Control. Schade eigentlich. Habe mir das irgendwie anders vorgestellt (so wie bei der Gabel, an der das super funktioniert).

Vielleich kann sich Sebastian von Cube dazu mal äußern. Wäre ganz interessant, welche Erfahrungen Cube dabei gemacht hat. Die werden es ja schließlich probiert haben, bevor sie sich für den Dämpfer entschieden haben.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Cuberider2812 (25. April 2006)

Servus Leute!

Bin seit diesem Jahr Frischling beim AMS oder generell Fully. Hab auch die RS-Teile am Rad. Bin allerdings schwerer (ca. 92 kg - jaja, der liebe Winterspeck...). Hatte jetzt bei zwei Ausfahrten den Druck im Dämpfer bei ca. 80 PSI und den goldenen Regler eigentlich fast zugedreht (ein Klick vorm Ende). Hat ohne Poploc kaum gewippt beim Fahren. Im Gelände fand ich die Dämpfung okay! Bin allerdings wie gesagt absoluter Neuling was Abstimmung der Federung angeht und somit nicht immer als Referenz zu sehen. Hab vorne in der Reba 100 Psi in der Positivkammer wie auch in der Negativkammer. Vorher 75 Psi in der Negativkammer, was meiner Meinung nach das ganze schneller hat ansprechen lassen. Mit dem Floodgate hab ich bei der Gabel noch gar nichts verändert! Ich werd mal kucken, wieviele Klicks ich zur Verfügung habe am MC3.R und poste das dann hier wieder! Bin für weiter Hilfestellung zum Thema Abstimmung gerne offen.....


----------



## Killbugs (25. April 2006)

@ghostrider:
Bist DU Dir sicher, dass bei 80PSI Dein Dämpfer sich noch bewegt?
Bei dem Druck habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich ein HardTail fahre. Da bewegt sich nichts. Und wenn ich das Floodgate zudrehe ist sowieso Ruhe.


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2006)

Also bei uns fuhren und fahren mom. noch einige Leute, den Rock shox Dämpfer, und sind sehr zufrieden damit. ich denke aber der Dämpfer braucht etwas Einfahrzeit ( wie Gabeln ja auch).

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## frisco (25. April 2006)

Habe heute wieder etwas probiert und dabei folgendes festgestellt:

Wenn ich die Zugstufe weiter schließe, macht der Floodgate auf und der Dämpfer federt ein. Das hieße dann aber im Umkehrschluß auch daß bei Veränderung der Zugstufe die Druckstufe auch verändert wird. Das soll doch nicht so sein, oder? Habe jetzt die Zugstufe um fünf von 36 Klicks geöffnet. Kommt mir sehr wenig vor.

Obwohl der Dämpfer dann etwas federt: Kein Vergleich zur Gabel! Da funktioniert das wesentlich besser. Und von feiner Einstellung kann keine Rede sein.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. April 2006)

@Killbugs: Ja, da bin ich mir doch sehr sicher, das er sich auf Abfahrten oder auch auf holprigen Wegen noch gut bewegt! Wie gesagt, bin nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht mit 92 kg (nackisch, wohlgemerkt  )!

@Frisco: Also ich hab gestern mal den Floodgate-Regler hin- und hergedreht. Sind bei mir auch nur 5 Clicks! Und ich steh im Moment genau in der Mitte mit meiner Einstellung! Und die läßt auf z.B. flacher, glatter Strecke so fast kein Wippen zu! Im Gelände dämpft es auf alle Fälle! Am Zugstufenregler hab ich noch gar nichts gedreht bzw. hab da noch nicht rumprobiert, weil ich eh erst zweimal gefahren bin mit dem AMS! Ist bei mir alles erst mal unter dem Moto "Erfahrungen sammeln"....


----------



## frisco (26. April 2006)

Bei mir steht der Floodgateregler auf Anschlag gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Trotzdem bewegt er sich (je nach eingestellter Zugstufe) nur bei sehr starken Stößen (z. B. bei Sprüngen). Auf einem Kiesweg z. B. federt gar nichts mehr.

Vielleicht funktioniert das wirklich nur bei "schwereren" Fahrern? Mit meinem 76 kg bin ich eher ein Leichtgewicht.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Killbugs (26. April 2006)

Hmm,
werde nicht so richtig schlau aus dem Dämpfer. Bin gestern nochmal gefahren mit wenig Druck gefahren. Er federt dann schneller ein aber kommt dann nicht wieder raus. Denke das vielleicht das Losbrechmoment zu gross ist. Dann könnte Sebastion Recht haben, dass sich das vielleicht noch gibt.

An meinem Gewicht kann es nicht liegen ;-)
Ich benutze das Bike als Ausgleich zum Gewichteschleppen und wiege 96-97Kg bei 1.91m.

@Sebastion: Ich weiss, es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, aber wäre es möglich zu erfahren mit welchem Druck bei welchem Gewicht Ihr fahrt?

Gruss


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. April 2006)

@Killbugs: Na dann haben wir ja in etwa die gleichen Körpermaße!  

Also ich bin wie gesagt letzte Woche das erste mal auf Ausfahrt gewesen. Und bei 80 Psi, Floodgate glaube 3 Clicks (also ziemlich die Mitte) wippt der Dämpfer z.B. in kleinen Gängen auf flachen Stücken. Wenn ich im sitzen eine Abfahrt im schönen Spessart runterholze merk ich wirklich ganz deutlich, das der Dämpfer arbeitet! Wenn ich einen flachen Schotterweg fahre mit großen Gängen wippt es ein wenig. Wenn ich ohne Poploc einen Anstieg in Angriff nehme in kleinen Gängen wippt es auch, wobei ich dann den Poploc umlege und dann ist zumindest am Dämpfer Ruhe!

Mit welchen Drücken und Floodgate fährst du die Reba, Killbugs?


----------



## Killbugs (26. April 2006)

> @Killbugs: Na dann haben wir ja in etwa die gleichen Körpermaße!



Und das gleiche Gewichtsproblem!  

Zum Druck kann ich Dir im Moment nichts so richtig sagen. Denke 9 bar in der Positivkammer.
Bin aber immer noch beim probieren.

Und Du?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. April 2006)

Ich hatte anfangs 100 Psi in der Positiv-, 75 Psi in der Negativkammer. Hab dann erhöht auf 100 Psi in der Negativkammer. Hatte das Gefühl, das die Gabel zäher dämpft. Bin wie gesagt auch am rumprobieren!

Bis Frammersbach will ich die Einstellungen gefunden haben! Hab in meiner MTB-Gruppe ein paar versierte Leute mit Fully-Erfahrung und erhoffe mir davon Hilfe! Lass es dich auf alle Fälle hier wieder wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redfirediablo (5. Mai 2006)

an alle die ein schlechtes Losbrechmoment bzw. zuviel Dämpfung haben:

Brunox Rock Shox Deo ist da ein ganz heißer tip. Mein MC 3.R spricht dadurch fast schon 2 Klassen besser an als vorher.


----------



## Killbugs (6. Mai 2006)

Also am Brunox liegt es nicht! Benutze es immer. Aber ich glaube Sebastian hat Recht. Ich habe zumindest das Gefühl, dass er besser wird. Also warte ich noch ein wenig und fahre erstmal weiter.

@ghostrider2812: Hast Du Deine Einstellung gefunden? Dann poste mal.

Gruss


----------



## Cuberider2812 (8. Mai 2006)

@Killbugs: Hm, auf der Reba ist ja so eine schöne Tabelle aufgeklebt! Und die haben mir meine Leute mal wärmstens empfohlen! Hab also einfach mal oben und unten 150 Psi reingedrückt! Hatte aber dann den Eindruck, das es mir zu hart war! Bin also immer noch am Testen! Wie schauts bei dir mit Gabel+ Dämpfer aus? Mit wieviel fährst du da im Moment rum? Hab im Dämpfer 80 Psi, ist aber recht hart. Bei zugedrehtem Floodgate wippt fast nichts auf ebener Strecke! Hängt vielleicht auch daran, das er noch etwas eingefahren werden muß?  

Brunox verwende ich auch und mach das Zeugs immer nach dem saubermachen drauf!


----------



## Killbugs (8. Mai 2006)

Na das ist ja mal wieder ein toller Zufall. Fahre im Moment auch 150psi (pos.+neg). Wenn ich sitze könnte sie softer sein, wenn ich stehe ist es eigentlich ok. Hinten fahre ich im Moment 60psi. Ich glaube aber, dass muss ich erhöhen. Ich beobachte und fahre weiter.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (8. Mai 2006)

Na super! Das sind wir ja fast bei den gleichen Einstellungen! Deinen Eindruck teile ich auch! Im sitzen könnte sie softer sein, im Stehen ist es okay. Hast du mal mit dem Floodgate an der Gabel gespielt? Oder mit dem roten Regler (Zugstufe) am Dämpfer?


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (24. August 2006)

Funktioniert das jetzt bei euch nach der "Einfahrphase" des Dämpfers mit dem
Motion Control ?
Ich hab nämlich das selbe Problem entweder isser auf oder zu aber sowas wie
Motion Control gibts net egal in welche Richtung ich das Stellrad drehe.
Wie oben schon beschrieben Gabel funktioniert Prima aber wo isn da der Trick beim Dämpfer ?
Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar


----------



## frisco (25. August 2006)

Nein, funktioniert nicht!

Floodgate hat nur fünf "klicks" zur Einstellung.

Selbst wenn Floodgate voll auf offen steht, bewegt sich der Dämpfer nur minimal.

Meiner Meinung nach eine krasse Fehlkonstruktion.

Beim Cube ist ja der MC3.R verbaut. Beim MC3.3 funktioniert das lt. diversen Postings hier im Forum (z. B. Canyon). Beim MC3.3 sind auch über zwanzig "klicks" vorhanden. 

Fazit: Meiner Meinung nach kann beim MC3.R das Floodgate nicht weit genug geöffnet werden.

Schade, aber ist leider so. Eigentlich ist das eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft, die fehlt. Daher könnte man den Kauf strenggenommen wandeln, d. h. Dämpfer tauschen oder Geld zurück...

Warum äußert sich eigentlich von Cube niemand zu dem Thema?

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. August 2006)

Also ich hatte ein Cube AMS Pro (2006) mit dem 3.3 Dämper und Poploc. Das Teil ist überfordert mit dem AMS Pro. Also wenn möglich, dann zum Fox greifen!
Nach 130km brachte ich das Bike zurück, und kaufte ein Giant Trance 2 mit "schlechtere" Gabel (Reba sl).
Jezt bin ich glücklich.
Wenn Dämpfer dann Fox! Als Gabel ist die SL genau so gut wie ein Race.


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (20. September 2006)

Update:
Nach ca. 500 km habe ich jetzt folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
- Dämpfer ganz offen merkliches starkes wippen ( kann aber auch an meinem 
  eher unruhigen Tritt liegen )
- Dämpfer ganz zu brauch es schon sehr harte Schläge damit er auf macht
- Hebel ca. 1/4 nach oben ist es fast Perfekt der Dämpfer wippt minimal
  und macht bei unebenheiten auf.

Eigentlich dachte ich es gäbe nur offen und Motion Control aber es scheint
wohl doch so zu sein das man das MC auch stufenlos härter machen kann.
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## frisco (21. September 2006)

Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht:

Wenn ich die Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen) auf ganz schnell stelle macht er bei starken Schlägen ein wenig auf und federt ein bißchen ein, wobei die Schläge schon ziemlich start sein müssen.

Je weiter ich die Zugstufe jedoch zudrehe (langsameres ausfedern), desto träger macht er bei aktiviertem Poploc auf (bzw. eigentlich macht er ab vier Klicks gar nicht mehr auf.

Das Floodgate habe ich jeweils ganz offen.

Das Teil ist im Bezug auf "Plattformdämpfung" einfach Schrott!

Das ist ein stinknormaler Lockout-Dämpfer mit einer netten technischen Umschreibung, die jedoch in keinster Weise der Wahrheit entspricht.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-on-a-bike (25. September 2006)

frisco schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen) auf ganz schnell stelle macht er bei starken Schlägen ein wenig auf und federt ein bißchen ein, wobei die Schläge schon ziemlich start sein müssen.
> 
> Je weiter ich die Zugstufe jedoch zudrehe (langsameres ausfedern), desto träger macht er bei aktiviertem Poploc auf (bzw. eigentlich macht er ab vier Klicks gar nicht mehr auf.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Habe auch das rote Rädchen mit "Bordsteintest" auf beste Position eingestellt, bei nicht gelocktem Dämpfer. Vier Klicks von "Hase" in Richtung "Schildkröte" sind bei mir optimal.

Wenn ich jetzt den Dämpfer locke, wird er natürlich härter. Aber: sobald ein harter Schlag kommt, macht er auch auf - nicht so weit wie ungelockt, aber etwa 75 % davon. (Das silberne Rädchen habe ich ganz aufgedreht, für maximales Einfedern.)

Auf mich macht das alles in allem einen guten Eindruck. Offen spricht der Dämpfer gut an, sehr komfortabel. Neigt natürlich zum Wippen, auf ganz glattem Asphalt möchte ich so nicht lange fahren. Gelockt wippt der Dämpfer bei mir nicht mehr, öffnet aber, wenn mal ein Schlagloch oder ähnliches kommt.

Also eigentlich ideal, oder geht noch mehr? Und mit welchem Dämpfer? Remote-Lockout sollte der auch beherrschen, denn ich finde es genial, über einen Hebel am Lenker Gabel und Dämpfer zu sperren ...


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. September 2006)

@  mike-on-a-bike:
Gib doch bitte mal deine Daten durch von den Einstellungen. Wieviel Psi fährst du im Dämpfer und in der Gabel? Wie schwer bist du? So können wir mal eher vergleichen!  

Hab aber eigentlich auch nur bis dato gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Dämpfer und der Gabel am AMS. Wobei ich den Dämpfer sogar selten locke, selbst bergauf im Gelände. Ich habe bergauf bessern Grip, wenn ich den Dämpfer arbeiten lasse...


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (26. September 2006)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> @  mike-on-a-bike:
> Gib doch bitte mal deine Daten durch von den Einstellungen. Wieviel Psi fährst du im Dämpfer und in der Gabel? Wie schwer bist du?



75 kg. Hinten 5,5 Bar, vorne 6 Bar (oben und unten).


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. September 2006)

Was ist das den nochmal schnell in Psi?


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (26. September 2006)

1 bar = 14.50377 psi
Ich fahre die Gabel mit 9,5 bar und den Dämpfer mit 6 bar bei 79-82 kg je nach Form  .


----------



## drive 2 fast (27. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Gewicht von 86 kg, und fahre pos.+neg. 9 bar in meiner Race, in meinem MC3.3 hab ich 5 bar. Habe das Setup von einem Professionellen MTB Fahrer ( fährt bei den Profis mit ) durchprüfen lassen, alles Top, er ist auch von den Rock Shox Dämpfern beeindruckt, er selbst hatte immer eine leichte Abneigung gegen Rock Shox, er war sehr erstaunt.

mfg

P.S. ist zwar nervenzerreisend das Setup, vor allem wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat, aber es hat sich rentiert. Habe am Sonntag ein Fahrtechnik - Seminar mitgemacht. WOW es ist der blanke Wahnsinn, wie man das AMS vergewaltigen kann....


----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. September 2006)

Danke CuBeLeR für die Info!  

Also jetzt mal zu meinen (Ein-)Drücken: Bin mit 92 kg kein Leichtgewicht! Fahre in der Gabel Positiv- wie auch Negativkammer mit 11 bar-ca. 160 Psi rum. Hab mich da an der Luftdrucktabelle orientiert, die auf der Gabel aufgeklebt war von RS. Bin auch damit zufrieden!
Im Dämpfer hab ich 5,5 bar-ca. 80 Psi. Auch damit komm ich bestens zurecht. Der Dämpfer wippt nicht stark auf flachen Stücken. Selbst bergauf im Gelände lass ich sogar meist den Lock-Out weg, damit ich mehr Grip am Hinterrad habe. Das dabei der Dämpfer wippt ist okay für mich! Finde nicht, das mich das mehr Kraft kostet!

Frage mich aber, wie ihr "Leichtgewichte" mit so hohen Drücken fahren könnt. Wenn ich das bei mir reindonnere komm ich mir vor wie auf meinem Hardtail! Oder kann es sein, das meine Elemente noch nicht eingefahren sind und deswegen noch zu schlecht ansprechen? Putze das Zeugs immer ganz ordentlich und mach auch immer schön Brunox drauf. Und Kilometer hab ich auch schon recht viele damit gespult...


----------



## drive 2 fast (28. September 2006)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Danke CuBeLeR für die Info!
> 
> Also jetzt mal zu meinen (Ein-)Drücken: Bin mit 92 kg kein Leichtgewicht! Fahre in der Gabel Positiv- wie auch Negativkammer mit 11 bar-ca. 160 Psi rum. Hab mich da an der Luftdrucktabelle orientiert, die auf der Gabel aufgeklebt war von RS. Bin auch damit zufrieden!
> Im Dämpfer hab ich 5,5 bar-ca. 80 Psi. Auch damit komm ich bestens zurecht. Der Dämpfer wippt nicht stark auf flachen Stücken. Selbst bergauf im Gelände lass ich sogar meist den Lock-Out weg, damit ich mehr Grip am Hinterrad habe. Das dabei der Dämpfer wippt ist okay für mich! Finde nicht, das mich das mehr Kraft kostet!
> ...



Hallo,  

habe zuerst auch weniger Druck gefahren, aber nach ca. 500 km sind die Dämpfer jetzt eingefahren, wenn du mal beim MC die Luft kompl. abläst, und den weg ( mm ) notierst, dann davon 20 - 25 % neg. einstellst kommst du zum idealen neg. bei mir sind`s 34,5 mm kompl. davon hab ich 8,6 mm neg. ( mit Camelbak ca. 89 -90 kg ges. ) bei 5 bar, dann noch den Bordsteintest, und das flootgate ---> das war`s dan schon. 
mfg

TIP: mein Spezi, der Rennen fährt, nimmt immer Teflonspray für die Dämpfer.


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (3. Oktober 2006)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Frage mich aber, wie ihr "Leichtgewichte" mit so hohen Drücken fahren könnt. Wenn ich das bei mir reindonnere komm ich mir vor wie auf meinem Hardtail!



Hatte hinten im MC 3.R bisher 5,5 Bar, finde das inzwischen aber auch einen Tick zu hart und werde bei Gelegenheit mal 5 und evtl. 4,5 Bar probieren. (Wiege 75 kg). Vorne in der Reba Race U-Turn sind es positiv und negativ je 6 Bar. Das finde ich ziemlich perfekt. In der Negativkammer der Gabel werde ich testweise mal den Druck erhöhen, um zu sehen, ob dann das Ansprechen noch besser wird. Alles in allem bin ich schon sehr zufrieden. Das Wippen ist auch geöffnet minimal, so dass ich den Lockout nur noch nutze, wenn ich auf sehr gutem Asphalt fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (3. März 2007)

ich werde meinen nächste Woche mal einschicken, vielleicht hat Rock Shox
ja mitlerweile ne Lösung um den Dämpfer bei aktiviertem Floodgate besser 
ansprechen zu lassen.
Wenn sich danach nix bessert hat sich das Thema Rock Shox für mich erledigt
und ich gönne mir nen Swinger 4 Way.
hat sich bei euch mitlerweile was getan ?


----------



## redfirediablo (6. März 2007)

Der MC 3.R ist einfach Mist. Der Dämpfer an sich ist überdämpft und spricht schlecht an und die Aufnahme in den Rahmen ist auch mies so das die sich auch mal gerne Festfrißt.

Ich hab den bei mir gegen den DT Swiss 190 getauscht und es ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Absolut erstklassigen Ansprechverhalten, eine Wohltat im Vergleich zu dem RS MC 3.R

Die Aufnahme ist auch deutlich besser gelöst mit Kugelgelenken die vom Rahmen entkoppelt sind, so das man nicht mit höherer Klemmspannung gleichzeitig die Reibung an den Aufnahmen erhöht und damit das Anprechverhalten verschlechtert.

Zuguterletz ist er auch deutlich (!) leichter.

Einziger Nachteil, er hat nur Lockout wobei ich von diesem Motion Control etc. nicht viel halte da bisher ALLE Systeme der verschiedenen Hersteller das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtern. Ich locke wenn ich es im Wiegetritt brauche und im Sitzen ist die Kinematik vom AMS Pro bei mir so gut das da nix wippt.

Zuguterletzt: Die Verarbeitung ist absolut Top und sieht auch sehr Edel aus.


----------



## Killbugs (8. März 2007)

@~CuBeLeR~

Ist Dein Dämpfer wieder da? Und hat sich was verändert?


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (8. März 2007)

Hab ihn Montag erst hingebracht werde morgen mal anrufen ob er schon
was gehört hat.
Hab leihweise von meinem Händler nen German-Answer Dämpfer ganz
ohne Plattform drin schaukelt ganz schön


----------



## kutschbiker (18. März 2007)

*Rock Shox Reba Poploc* Hi Leute ,danke erst mal für eure nette Hilfe! Erst mal habe ich nichts über entlüften gefunden im Handbuch.Also ich wiege 70kg(noch durch den Winterspeck-sonst 65kg),egal weiter zum Thema.Also habe pos 8bar und neg 8bar Luftdruck.Zugstufe denke mal habe ich auch optimal für mich eingestellt.Also egal wie ich den Floodgates-Regler stelle, habe ich keine Lockout. Die Gabel blockiert nicht!
Bitte Hilfe!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (22. März 2007)

Update:
War heute beim Händler Sportimport hat nen Nagelneuen Dämpfer geschickt.
Was mir auf anhieb aufgefallen ist, der Dämpfer hat jetzt 10 Klicks am Floatgate
vorher hatte er nur 4.
Hab ihn gleich eingebaut ob das Floatgate allerdings jetzt besser anspricht kann ich frühestens am Wochenende mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (25. März 2007)

Nach einer ca. 30km Toür gestern kann ich ein erstes Fazit abgeben.
Dämpfer spricht offen Butterweich an sehr schön bei längeren Abfahrten.
Wenn ich den Dual-Hebel etwas nach oben schiebe ca. 1/4 des ganzen wegs 
wippt beim Tretten nix mehr aber der Dämpfer macht bei harten Schlägen gut 
3/4 des Federwegs auf.
Schiebe ich den Regler ganz hoch verhärtet als wie beim Hardtail.
Um den nötigen Sag zu erreichen muß ich ca 1,5 Bar mehr rein machen als
bei meinem alten Dämpfer.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es sich um einen überarbeiteten Dämpfer handelt.
Jedenfalls bin ich so erst mal zufrieden


----------



## harry22 (24. Februar 2009)

hallo leute 
bin neu hier und möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen 
bin 45 jahre alt und fahre jetzt seit ca. zwei jahre vermehrt mountainbike
fahre ein lapierre x control 210 seit 2 jahren und habe damit 9000 km gefahren 
und habe nun eine andre gabel und dämpfer eingebaut 
die gabel ist eine rock shox reba u-turn und der dämpfer ein rock shox mc 3.r
und die haben einen kombienierten lockouthebel also mit einem hebel beides sperren 
zur gleichen zeit !!
nun meine fragen
habe den hebel am lenker angebaut und hätte ihn aber mehr in der mitte dies geht aber nicht da er nur 22mm durchmesser hat und mein lenker aber 26mm ist 
weiß jemand wo ich einen größeren hebel bekommen kann bei sport import habe ich schon nachgefragt aber es gibt da nur die eine größe!!
habe heute mal eine runde gedreht und mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich den lockout nutze ist die gabel schon recht hart aber der dämpfer wippt mehr als wenn er nicht gesperrt ist !
an was liegt das denn habe auch schon an dem goldenen rädchen gedreht aber nützt auch nichts??
fahre ihn mit 140 psi und wiege ca. 86 kilos
wenn er nicht gesperrt ist funzt es einwandfrei 
so hänge mal ein paar bilder das ihr seht was ich meine 
http://666kb.com/i/b6p9xrktwxgt595zc.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/b6p9woid9hwkiqumg.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/b6p9ar47wuxi1sxou.jpg



schon mal vielen dank für die antworten 
lasst mich bitte nicht hängen 
viele grüße harald


----------



## harry22 (25. Februar 2009)

hallo 
keiner eine idee????????

grüße harald


----------



## harry22 (3. März 2009)

finde ich schon sehr schade 
das man hier keine antwort bekommt!!!!!!!
grüße harald


----------



## Cuberider2812 (4. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

fahr die gleiche Kombi wie du, kann dir aber bei dem Problem leider nicht helfen...würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal zu einem Händler gehen, der RockShox vertreibt und wartet!

Gruß
Markus

P.S.: Ach und wo ich gerade sehe das du aus der Lohrer Gegend kommst...in Aschaffenburg und Umgebung gibts Läden die RockShox führen...Stenger, RaceWorx...usw....sind auch sicherlich hilfsbereit!


----------



## harry22 (4. März 2009)

hallo 
danke für die antwort
grüße harald


----------



## drive 2 fast (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
das Problem gab´s schon früher. Viele hatten das Problem das sie ma. nur 5 Clicks drehen konnten. Ich selbst fahre diesen MC ( mit min. 20 Clicks ).

Kann nur sagen,  Dämpfer


----------



## rasmaster (29. April 2009)

frisco schrieb:


> Habe heute wieder etwas probiert und dabei folgendes festgestellt:
> 
> Wenn ich die Zugstufe weiter schließe, macht der Floodgate auf und der Dämpfer federt ein. Das hieße dann aber im Umkehrschluß auch daß bei Veränderung der Zugstufe die Druckstufe auch verändert wird. Das soll doch nicht so sein, oder? Habe jetzt die Zugstufe um fünf von 36 Klicks geöffnet. Kommt mir sehr wenig vor.



wenn die zugstufe ganz zu ist bewegt sich nix weil er dann nicht eingedrueckt werden kann.
hab ich mal gehoert


----------

